# Omega Sauce



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Has anyone seen this product or been using it? NuHemp Omega Sauce http://www.nuhemp.com/products_functionaltreats_OmegaSauce.htm

I saw it in the store today and though about purchasing it but that I should run it by some people first for thoughts/concerns. My hedgehog has had ongoing dry skin and quill loss her whole life. Luckily (and I guess interestingly) she's still growing new quills, even at almost 2 years.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

The only real problem I see with it is that it looks more like it could be fatty. It might not be something you can feed daily if you do get it. Yes, all those oils are good for skin and coat, but they ARE also fatty. But otherwise, I would think it's fine to feed. Probably best to wait for someone more experienced with hedgies. And I'm sure she'll LOVE all the different flavours :lol: 

Although the Omega Sauce PLUS with Nutraceuticals looks like it could be a good buy for the older hedgies, who need the extra joint supplements, and if they like the taste of it, easier to feed and guarantee consumption than just sprinkling powder on kibble. 

Just a random thought(can chose to ignore me...I might just be going crazy from being out in the sun and heat lol), and it may not be applicable to hedgies... But what about some sort of biotin supplement? Just a small pinch. It's good for skin and hair and it strengthens hair and nails as well. I actually have my horse on biotin for her hooves, and she's looking shiny, but she's also on flax seed and sunflower oil lol. Though some of the cat food brands have biotin as an ingredient as well. But it's just a random passing thought. It's water soluble so excess just gets passed in the urine. Though I guess this would be more applicable for a hedgie with brittle quills.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Good call on the fattiness. I couldn't find a nutrient label anywhere. Over the winter Sylvie did put on lots of extra pounds but she's now dropping them quite quickly and getting back to her regular runners body.

What's biotin? I was adding Flax seed oil to her food which she loved at first but then I believe got tired of the taste.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Gah, I had meant to reply to this, but didn't have the time and then forgot about it. 

Hmm, for the stuff I feed my horse, it almost looks like bran flakes. Biotin is a water-soluble B-complex vitamin that is for cell growth, the production of fatty acids, and the metabolism of fats and amino acid. 

It's supposed to be good to hair growth, and obviously, as well as nails. 
It's just in the horse world, we got lots of supplements :lol: And biotin has been very popular mostly for hoof strengthening, and the hair shine is an added bonus. 
Gelatin is also something that is used to strengthen nails and hair. 

The harder part would be supplementing these to a hedgehog. As you would most likely find biotin(for humans) in pill form, and having to crush them, like you would for glucosamine supplements. 

So it's something to think about, which is safe to feed daily(since it's water soluble) and does not add fat.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

So, I actually bought the Omega Sauce for my dogs and cat the other day. Cause it was on sale for $2 a bottle.

And yes, it's pure oil. It's not even anything like a "sauce". It's all oil. So ya, if for hedgehogs, it would have to be an occasional thing. And for dogs and cats, they only get 1 tsp for 20lbs daily.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Good to know!!


----------

